# 2 HD receivers?



## bdaniels11937 (Jan 25, 2008)

Hope someone can help me here - I can't get a clear answer from Dish.

I currently have a ViP622 in my living room hooked to a HDTV. I want to hook a second HDTV up in my bedroom. If I purchase a second ViP622 or ViP722 and hook it up will it work? I guess what I am asking is if 2 HD feeds are supported.

Also, Dish won't sell or lease me a second HD receiver with a DVR. They tell me to go to "Radio Shack" and buy one. Radio Shack does not have these models for sale. Where can I purchase one?


Thank you,
Bruce


----------



## dclaryjr (Mar 11, 2007)

bdaniels11937 said:


> Also, Dish won't sell or lease me a second HD receiver with a DVR. They tell me to go to "Radio Shack" and buy one. Radio Shack does not have these models for sale. Where can I purchase one?


SolidSignal.tv has a 622 on its website.


----------



## HarryS (Mar 6, 2005)

Why not get a 211? It's HD, but doesn't have a recorder. If you're just looking for the HD, it'd get the job done.


----------



## Ken Green (Oct 6, 2005)

bdaniels11937 said:


> If I purchase a second ViP622 or ViP722 and hook it up will it work? I guess what I am asking is if 2 HD feeds are supported.
> Thank you,
> Bruce


Yes sir.  
I'm currently feeding 4 HD receivers.
If DISH will not allow your account to have a second HD DVR, they will, as Harry suggested, allow you to lease a 211.


----------



## bdaniels11937 (Jan 25, 2008)

After having a DVR it would be hard to go back! I currently have a 501 in the bedroom and a 622 in the living room. Since my wife and I have different TV show tastes, she records her shows in the bedroom, and I in the living room.

Thanks for the replies and letting me know I can support a second HD receiver.


----------



## olguy (Jan 9, 2006)

bdaniels11937 said:


> Hope someone can help me here - I can't get a clear answer from Dish.
> 
> I currently have a ViP622 in my living room hooked to a HDTV. I want to hook a second HDTV up in my bedroom. If I purchase a second ViP622 or ViP722 and hook it up will it work? I guess what I am asking is if 2 HD feeds are supported.
> 
> ...


Did they say why they won't sell you one? I purchased a second 622 from Dish last August for $499 because I had not had the first one for a year.


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

If I'm not mistaken, Dish does not sell DVR's only leases them.

If you wan to buy a Dish DVR you must buy it from a retailer.


----------



## bdaniels11937 (Jan 25, 2008)

I have no problems purchasing the second receiver. I was just verifying that Dish would support 2 HD signals since no one at Dish could give me the answer.

Their support is not that great and may force me back to cable.


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

*Currently*, DN will only LEASE you 1 HD-DVR, and only 4 tuners total. A new customer could get a 722 (HD-DVR, supports 2 rooms, 1 HD and 1 SD) and a 222 (HD recevier, 2 rooms, 1 HD and 1 SD) installed.

This is about to change, I understand, and they will lease you a 612 as a second HD-DVR (1 room). The 612 was recently announced and hasn't shipped yet. It is functionally identical to a 622 running in Single Mode, but of course, there are no "TV2" electronics in the box.

Anything beyond 4 tuners requires you to buy outright any equipment needed to upgrade your system. This can be expensive due to the way Dish equipment is designed, and the various combinations of equipment necessary to support more than 2 2-room receivers.

Some helpful information:

1000.2 dishes have THREE outputs, supporting 3 (1 or 2-tuner) receivers.

The cheapest way to go to 4 receivers, assuming that at least one is a 2-tuner receiver, is to install a second Dish 500 w/DPP Twin, unless you also need 129, in which case, add a second 1000.2 dish for up to 6 receivers.

A DPP44 multiswitch can support 4 (1 or 2-tuner) receivers, but is quite expensive. Up to 3 DPP44s can be trunked together, supporting a total of 12 receivers. Unfortunately, in my experience, they haven't been very reliable this way.

DP34 switches are inexpensive, but not being DPPLUS, each output only supports a single tuner, requiring dual coax runs to dual-tuner receivers. You also cannot feed a DP34 with a DPP Twin, which is the most common Twin LNB available today.


----------



## ellundo (Nov 25, 2007)

I upgraded to HD at the end of November and got two 722's. Did I somehow get something I wasn't supposed to be able to have?


----------



## jimmino (Feb 7, 2006)

Yes, it will work...I have a new 722 in the living room and my old 622 in the bedroom...everything works great...But, D stung me with a "Activation Fee" on my new HD 722, whiched replace my old 508 DVR. I am still happy with D. Just a bit poor!


----------



## goldbear (Jan 16, 2008)

Got two 722s under Dish it up upgrade to HD just afew days ago. So Dish will lease you two 722s


----------



## godsend1 (Feb 19, 2007)

jimmino said:


> Yes, it will work...I have a new 722 in the living room and my old 622 in the bedroom...everything works great...But, D stung me with a "Activation Fee" on my new HD 722, whiched replace my old 508 DVR. I am still happy with D. Just a bit poor!


I tried doing this online through my account but couldn't find the options. Did you have to call?

Also is there an additional monthly charge?


----------



## olguy (Jan 9, 2006)

Again, I called and purchased a second 622 last August. Here is a screenshot of my statement showing that. Maybe Dish has changed their way of doing business but I know I'm not the only subscriber that has purchased a receiver from Dish.


----------



## jimmino (Feb 7, 2006)

godsend1 said:


> I tried doing this online through my account but couldn't find the options. Did you have to call?
> 
> Also is there an additional monthly charge?


Yes, I called them, set it all up...moved the 622 to the master bedroom and the new 722 added to the living room. Nobody mentioned the "Activation Fee". So try and get them to not charge you for a new activation.


----------



## alinford (Aug 6, 2002)

I have 2 622's, a 722 and a 510, all on the same account.


----------



## billcg (Apr 2, 2006)

I had 522 (leased) 622 (leased) 501 (own) -- upgraded the 522 (leased) to a 722 (leased) and still have the 622 & 501. I had to pay$199 for the upgrade but no "activation" fee.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Jim5506 said:


> If I'm not mistaken, Dish does not sell DVR's only leases them.
> 
> If you wan to buy a Dish DVR you must buy it from a retailer.


Dish will sell receivers also, but remember that they will lease you two HD DVRs now.

The limit is three tuners, but they make an exception for two HD DVRs.

The secret is that you have to get both of them at the same time or they will make you buy the second one or wait for a year to get another leased machine.


----------



## KB14 (Mar 1, 2006)

I assume they will charge extra if you get another dvr, right, and you have to connect them both to phone lines?


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

KB14 said:


> I assume they will charge extra if you get another dvr, right, and you have to connect them both to phone lines?


Either way you go, another receiver is $4.99 a month and plus an additional 5.98 if it is a DVR. Your old 501 was not subject to the DVR fee, but the ViP622 and ViP722 are.


----------



## LENNY 2112 (Oct 24, 2006)

Dish told me that it is $149 for the second HD DVR, with a $100 rebate. plus the additional receiver fee. I didn't ask about the phone line connect since they are already charging the fee. Will they charge another 5.98 for a second DVR plus the lease fee?


----------



## CABill (Mar 20, 2005)

The 2nd HD DVR will have another $6 lease fee (or addl Rec fee if owned), another $5.98 DVR fee (unless waived by AEP), and another $5 phone line fee (unless waived by a phone connection/broadband). You'd could get another one of each fee.

Humm, phone line fee may have gone to $6. I don't pay it so don't know for sure.


----------



## dmspen (Dec 1, 2006)

My current setup is a 622 in the living room, 522 in one bedroom, and a 510 sitting in a box in the garage somewhere.

We got a new TV for our bedroom so I called Dish. I already had a line going in and for whatever readon, they showed my old 510 as being on my 3rd line . It was a sinple matter to get an HD upgrade for the 510. I asked for the 622.

Cost? $99 up front with a $100 rebate. THEY PAID ME TO UPGRADE. :lol: 
Oh sure, it's only $1 and it will cost me .41 to send in the rebate, but I will ahve my second DVR.


----------

